# Please advise on this



## workinforwood (Nov 16, 2009)

My wife is going to buy me a nice camera.  the main focus is for quality pen pictures although I will be photographing artwork too.  I had a suggestion on a good camera, but we lost the bidding as the camera blew past $800.

Should I bid on this camera.  How high should I go?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EOS-40D-K...wItemQQptZDigital_Cameras?hash=item4cec0d03fe


----------



## dennisg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have that model Cannon. I like it alot. I also have the XT which ain't bad either. The 40D have more of the pro features. I'm trying to remember what the new cost was. I sold the lens on ebay for $325 as I didn't need the kit lens. hth


----------



## dennisg (Nov 16, 2009)

KEH has used 40D rigs with lenses in excellent condition for $995. I would be bidding a lot less on ebay.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a Canon too and really like it. It is the much simpler (and much cheaper) S5. After a year, I am _still_ trying to figure out all of the features. :redface: 

If you haven't already, check out the article in the library by Gerry Rhodes. The models listed may be a bit dated now, but the advise is still sound.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 16, 2009)

To be honest, I would say go for a new XS or XSi (1000D and 450D). The "professional" models are pretty much the same, but the shutter will have more "actuations" (opening and closing...). There may be a few extra features on a "professional" model, but you'll probably not need them if your just shooting pens, artwork, etc. Buying used, you don't know how many pictures have already been taken. Yes, a camera might take 100,000 pictures before the shutter wears out and it may take 200,000. But they are all rated with an average life span, which is measured in actuations and unless you're a pro that's out there shooting 500 pics a day, the camera should last you many years to come.
Also, is there any reason you are looking at Canons? Nikon, Olympus, Sony, etc. all have great SLRs nowadays and you might find a better deal on a different brand. Don't get me wrong, my wife has a Canon and we both love it, but there are lots more "fish in the sea" you may want to consider.
And when you're photographing artwork, will this be for making reprints? If so, you'll want to look into some good lighting and nice tripod as well... (even for shooting your pens as well) and depending on how large your prints will be, you may want more than 10MP.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 16, 2009)

ok.  It seems to me I need SLR's..and 10 plus megapixels. I'm not brand loyal for camera's.  If I knew what I was doing I wouldn't be asking!:wink:
I'm always nervous about an ebay camera.  Where else do I look for a good deal?  I want good quality, spend my money once but I certainly don't have unlimited cash supplies..the dollar coin I planted for some odd reason won't grow.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 16, 2009)

There are some cameras that are not your standard point and shoot, nor are they DSLRs. I have one that I use for my shots on here. I am very pleased with it. Kodak DX6490. Very flexible and a good overall camera.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 16, 2009)

hewunch said:


> There are some cameras that are not your standard point and shoot, nor are they DSLRs. I have one that I use for my shots on here. I am very pleased with it. Kodak DX6490. Very flexible and a good overall camera.


 
True, we used to have a Konica Minolta Dimage series camera and it was great.  Had full manual settings and an awesome macro mode.  It broke and Konica-Minolta was since bought out by Sony, so they are hard to find, which is why I went ahead and upgraded my wife to a nice DSLR.


----------



## novop711 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice camera for a decent price.

Canon 40D's retailed for around $1500 new, and is a high end amateur photographers camera. Its 8 Megapixel sensor is good enough to be able to have a picture printed out poster size with no sacrifice in detail, and it has a magnesium body which isn't affected by temperature. The Rebel XT has a plastic body that is affected by temperature but, not all that much. Also for comparison the Rebel XT retails for about $700, and is a high end beginners camera. The 40D has been replaced by the 50D which has a 10 megapixel sensor.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 16, 2009)

Jeff I have a Canon EOS 3000D I got from Lou Metcalf, I am completely happy with it after I bought a 50MM 1:2.8 macro Quantaray lens for it off of Ebay for close ups. It takes in my opinion as good pictures as much more expensive cameras after studying Gerry Rhodes tutorial . I printed it off and go back to it often. You should be able to pick up one similar with a marco 50MM lens for $500-$600 easy .


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2009)

http://shopping.yahoo.com/search;_y...A0MGQEc2VjA3RpdGxl?sem=google&p=canon+eos+40d
Just from a google search. the body is selling for roughly $500. but keep in mind the E-bay sale is for a kit and you can easily spend more for a lens than for the body of the camera. for me it would have to sell for less than $600 on e-bay for me to be in the running though. I shop e-bay for a deal, a good one otherwise I will shop in places that I can get service for it also.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.slrisland.com/products.asp?dept_id=00000&product_id=10166&OVRAW=canon%20eos%2040d&OVKEY=canon%20eos%2040d&OVMTC=standard&OVADID=2379791523&OVKWID=8872982023
there you go same thing for $599. look at second listing down the page.
Personally I love the 28-200 MM lens. It does require very careful focus control but it will make your subject jump right out of the photo.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 16, 2009)

novop711 said:


> Nice camera for a decent price.
> 
> Canon 40D's retailed for around $1500 new, and is a high end amateur photographers camera. Its 8 Megapixel sensor is good enough to be able to have a picture printed out poster size with no sacrifice in detail, and it has a magnesium body which isn't affected by temperature. The Rebel XT has a plastic body that is affected by temperature but, not all that much. Also for comparison the Rebel XT retails for about $700, and is a high end beginners camera. The 40D has been replaced by the 50D which has a 10 megapixel sensor.


 
Actually the 40D is 10MP and the 50D is 15MP...


----------



## stolicky (Nov 16, 2009)

I got the XS a year ago as my first SLR and have been learning to use.  Canon's have always been a favorite of mine.  The question I need to throw there (maybe I missed it above) is whether you have any experience within using a dSLR?  If you are new to them, keep in mind that there is a rather large learning curve if you want to use the camera how it is intended to be used.

I have take a couple of mostly worthless classes through the local photo shop, but have done a lot of reading and practicing on my own.  It takes some practice.

With that said, I would say look for something in the range of the XS/XSi/ what ever the latest one is T1?  Like someone said above, your money is better invested in glass.  They are all very capable cameras.  There is something like the G10 (G11 now) that is also a very capable point-and0shoot camera.  You can actually get very good macro results, with significantly less money, with a P&S than you can with a dSLR.

Another note on the 40D.  Personally I would love to have one, probably mainly for the faster fps.  Anyway, look at the battery options and the fact that it takes the much more expensive compact flash memory rather the SD.  At the end of the day, I have been very happy with my XS.

Just food for thought.


----------



## novop711 (Nov 16, 2009)

glycerine said:


> Actually the 40D is 10MP and the 50D is 15MP...



Thank you for clearing up my oversite glycerine. It's been a while since I looked at the specs for the cameras, and I thought I had remembered them correctly but, I was wrong.

Also I saw a used 50d body only at B&H photo going for about $700. B&H is a reputable dealer at least in my past dealings with them. I bought an Elan IIE through them back in 1998, never had a problem.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 16, 2009)

My 2 cents... I'm a HUGE canon fan - Every camera I've owned back since my Canon 35mm SLR has been one.

However, the 40D is probably a bit much.   It has some 'semi pro' features, but a base one would be better on the wallet, and unless you take pictures daily and need the features, an XS, XSi or T1i would be MUCH better for you... I just looked at newegg.com (not camera specific site like B&H, but good overall site!) and you can get an XS with kit lense NEW for $500....

I'd look at the entry level... For me its gonna be a T1i SOON!!!  (Sometime before June!)


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks everyone. We are going to take this information and we are going to go to a professional camera store and speak with an expert to purchase a brand new camera with warranty.  I must have a camera with as close to professional quality as possible.  I do realize I will need you guys to help me to use the camera of course, because there is a learning curve, but first I need the camera that can perform when used properly. the camera I use now does not. It is all automatic and is easily fooled.  I need the best possible pics I can afford, for my website and for articles.  Some day not so far off I would like to write a book on my own too, and it all starts with quality photo's.  I push myself way to hard that I can't afford to be embarassed by poor photography, or all my work is for not.


----------



## razor524 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think that the 40D is a good camera. I had a 30D, then a 50D and now a 7D. I obviously use it for a lot more that pens and artwork. I believe that the 40D is great for what you want to do. B&H photo on the internet seems to have the best prices and I have purchased a lot of stuff from them. A good gauge for price on used canon stuff is the for sale threads on the photography on the net site http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14. I would get a 50D or 40D over the xsi etc every time. Go hold them at the store and you will see. The 100mm macro lens that canon sells is great for close up work as well.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 16, 2009)

May I add to the confusion by recomending Nikon D60 10.2mgp, 2 auctions from a company I have done several transactions with. Cameta 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D60-Digit...wItemQQptZDigital_Cameras?hash=item2ea8a94894
this is a new set up but the same camera.
and http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D60-Digit...wItemQQptZDigital_Cameras?hash=item518e3617c9 This is a factory demo  with warranty.  My wife uses the dx series but the new d700 is better. you will need to determine in your wifes photogaphy needs as well as your photos, warrant that kind of money.   my wife has a Nikon vibration reduction lens  80-400 and does it make a difference.  I have a 28-300 tamron and will replace it with a 28-300 vibration reduction lens. Although Tamron calls it something else. The 28-300 has macro capabilities and is great for an all around lens I believe they make them for Canons as well. However its retails for as much as the cameras your looking at.   Good luck


----------



## glycerine (Nov 16, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Ok, thanks everyone. We are going to take this information and we are going to go to a professional camera store and speak with an expert to purchase a brand new camera with warranty. I must have a camera with as close to professional quality as possible. I do realize I will need you guys to help me to use the camera of course, because there is a learning curve, but first I need the camera that can perform when used properly. the camera I use now does not. It is all automatic and is easily fooled. I need the best possible pics I can afford, for my website and for articles. Some day not so far off I would like to write a book on my own too, and it all starts with quality photo's. I push myself way to hard that I can't afford to be embarassed by poor photography, or all my work is for not.


 
Something I know others have mentioned is the "glass".  Take a look at the "kit lens" if you're looking at kits and if you don't think the quality is there, then just buy the camera body and get a better lens instead.  The camera may have a perfectly flawless 10MP sensor in it, but if the lens is slightly flawed, you want get the sharp image that the camera is capable of producing.  A great camera with a crappy lens will take crappy pictures... Primary lenses usually have the best optics (lens with no zoom), so if you can "zoom" by moving the camera closer or further away from the subject, a primary lens may be the ticket.


----------



## writestuff (Nov 17, 2009)

*Cannon SX10 IS*

This is a ten M pixel camera with 20X zoom and a lot of pro features, including supermacro.  It has been an easier learning curve for me, and I don't have to carry a bag of lenses around.  I got mine at Refurb depot.com.  less than $400.  you might want to check it out.  In any event, good luck on your search. 
WS


----------

